# Pax promises me a tip



## Krit (Oct 5, 2017)

couple gets in my car and says they r gonna take care of me. Says they are rich and they will for sure leave me a tip on app. Then talked all the way there about how awesome they were. Well....

I knew right off the bat they were full of it. Imagine my surprise when no tip ever came. Lol

So many people that don’t tip nowadays. It’s pathetic. I get lots of 5 stars though. Wonder if that’ll pay my bills.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Krit said:


> couple gets in my car and says they r gonna take care of me. Says they are rich and they will for sure leave me a tip on app. Then talked all the way there about how awesome they were. Well....
> 
> I knew right off the bat they were full of it. Imagine my surprise when no tip ever came. Lol
> 
> So many people that don't tip nowadays. It's pathetic. I get lots of 5 stars though. Wonder if that'll pay my bills.


Never trust a Pax !

Ive had them compliment me on what a nice car i have while ripping buttons out of my back seat.
Pax are Evil.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

No, but your " BADGES " will pay the bills and everyone that has ever said they'll leave me a tip or BIG tip will not leave any tip . Liars .


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

Krit said:


> couple gets in my car and says they r gonna take care of me. Says they are rich and they will for sure leave me a tip on app. Then talked all the way there about how awesome they were. Well....
> 
> I knew right off the bat they were full of it. Imagine my surprise when no tip ever came. Lol
> 
> So many people that don't tip nowadays. It's pathetic. I get lots of 5 stars though. Wonder if that'll pay my bills.


I actually had one woman who followed through with her promise. $5 trip I'll tip you in the app. Wasn't expecting anything when she said so I was surprised when there was $2 tip in the app for that same trip.


----------



## JonC (Jul 30, 2016)

Tonight's tip was the only one who promised one, got $3 in app, $5 cash that the guy in the front seat handed me.

Oh, and they actually offered to buy me dinner at Waffle House, I turned that down because I wasn't hungry (and they were a bit drunk, had been groping each other a bit in the car, it would have been REALLY awkward if I had done anything but drop them off, I got the feeling they were gonna offer something other than money after they ate. They wanted to go to a strip club next, and they're gonna be disappointed on their ride home, the strip clubs were all already closed.)


----------



## PMartino (Mar 18, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Never trust a Pax !
> 
> Ive had them compliment me on what a nice car i have while ripping buttons out of my back seat.
> Pax are Evil.


Buttons! What do you have, an Oldsmobile Ninety-Eight Regency?


----------



## JonC (Jul 30, 2016)

PMartino said:


> Buttons! What do you have, an Oldsmobile Ninety-Eight Regency?


Hey! That was my dad's car!

(In 1979)

He replaced it with a Cadillac Fleetwood Broughham when I was in junior high, then after realizing that was garbage he got a Toyota Cressida GTS, which I proceeded to total, because I drove like a maniac back then. (The state cop estimated I was going 70. At 70, that road wasn't even a challenge, I could do 70 on that road half asleep. I was well over 110.) (Yeah, it was a 35 zone.)


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Did they pinky promise? It doesn't count unless they pinky promise...


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

When they do that promise to refund their ride cause they are so special


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Tip promises are supposed to get a 1 star. If they are nice, then 2 stars.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Did they pinky promise? It doesn't count unless they pinky promise...


Go away! No one cares.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Go away! No one cares.


Boingggggg!


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

The biggest giveaway that they weren't rich was taking an UberX

"I'll tip you later."
Me: "I'll give you 1 star now and change it to 5 stars once I receive it"


----------

